# Ambient music help



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Next year I'm planning on using ambient creepy music that I can use, I've found a few online but not sure how I can download them or save them. Does anyone have saved creepy ambient music or anything? Next year I'm trying for a graveyard theme, with lots of sounds of spooky ghosts, wind, etc.

Please help me out with this. Thank you! :jol:

Note: If you don't have any saved: just point me in the right direction where I can find ones that I can save to my computer. Thanks again!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

As long as the audio files are available for downloading, you can right-click on the file link and choose "Save Target As...". Choose the folder where you you want to save the file and it will be downloaded to your computer.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

http://www.sfxsource.com/previewframeset.cfm?Product_ID=102457

http://www.lissproductions.org/halloween/?s=sounds/

You can also get hold of Audacity, a free sound mixing utility, and record sound directly off your computer if you find music that you can play but for some reason can't download.

Spotify has a big selection of halloween music. You can get a paid sub for $10 a month and stream halloween music from your PC or from your smart phone.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

I always play Midnight Syndicate... they have great music.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay, I'll ask.
Are you looking for actual music, or sound effects, or maybe some of each?
Music can be fun, but what sounds great to you may not sound spooky or creepy to others. Pick your sounds with your target crowd/audience in mind. While some like punk, for example, if your audience isn't into it, you've ruined your haunt instead of augmenting it. Keeping your music more in the background rather than as a major feature can help customers mentally block it out if the genre is not to their taste.
Audacity and GarageBand are great for playing with the sounds and music.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm looking for a little bit of each actually. Music with some sound effects. I found a few on Youtube recently but I'm not sure how to save them to my computer. I'm very clueless about computers and problems to be honest. Is there some way I can get the music I like off of Youtube?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some of the YouTube videos have a link either superimposed over the screen or in the description below the video for purchasing the music from iTunes. Clicking on the link will take you to a page where you can download the music - after they extract some credit card information from you


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what system you are on (I'm on a Mac), but I use a program called Piezo. It allows me to record the audio from any source including YouTube clips. The demo version is free and the full version was only $15. It's pretty simple and I've used this numerous times to record audio from YouTube and save it as an mp3 file.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We've bought quite a few soundtracks from Gore Galore the past couple of years. They have some really interesting stuff. http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Headless said:


> We've bought quite a few soundtracks from Gore Galore the past couple of years. They have some really interesting stuff. http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


Wow, thanks for sharing this! =)

And I'm thankful for everyone's help as well. I own a dell. Hopefully I'll find some useful tracks on YouTube and be sure to buy them through itunes. Never knew I could do that until now. :jol: Now I feel quite silly, lol! :googly:


----------



## ron_jon87 (Nov 19, 2012)

Downloading from youtube is very easy. Just type 'ss' directly in front of the youtube video address, then press enter. You'll be taken to a different site where you can choose from a couple of different download links that you can save to your hard drive.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm still having a little trouble trying to find certain sound effects on Youtube: can someone please add some links for me to check out. Anything creepy will do.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might consider looking at your public library, they often have a selection of CD's in their collection, or in their system that you can request.
Is there some specific "Creepy" thing you are looking for?
Specifics make it easier for us to hook you up.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Ghosts, Haunted Nursery w/ ghost children, maybe with music playing in the background. This is what I've been looking for lately but I'm having a hard time finding such track.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you use the search term "haunted nursery" on YouTube, you'll find plenty of material. Here are a few examples:

There is a link on this page to buy the song if you like it:






Another one - same song with some other materials added:






Another example:






A slightly creepy version of "Ring Around the Rosie":


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

used this playlist last year as ambience.. I had to edit out the goofy ass clown moaning thing at the end of the first track I think it was (that the uploader added for youtube). I'm kind of upset that the 2nd to last video got deleted.. Because I lost my ambiance CD recently and was going to redownload and reburn the CD.. But now I don't know what that video was of..

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_96N4GrNzLz2-rRRkGVg0etEx5PPXiER


----------

